# Ardennes plus on Domane?



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone using the Ardennes Plus wheel on a Domane?
How does it fit/work?
What is the largest tire you can use?


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

bootsie_cat said:


> Anyone using the Ardennes Plus wheel on a Domane?
> How does it fit/work?
> What is the largest tire you can use?


I don't have the Ardennes Plus on my Domane, However, I do have the latest Bontrager RXL's. The RXL's are 23mm wide versus 25mm for the Ardennes.

Before switching I was running a 19mm wide wheel with Michelin Pro4"s 25mm tires and had about 6mm of clearance between the rear brake bridge and top of the tire. When I switched to the RXL's (using the 25mm wide Pro 4"s) that gap went down to 2mm at the most. 

I'm now being forced to trade out to another 25mm tire that isn't as generous in width as the Michelin's. Because I ride all year round and in the winter or rain and the tires pick up debris which drags on my brake bottoms and brake bridge. Leaf's especially! 

So I guess the morel to this story is that wider rims equal fatter and taller tires (a good thing in my opinion for a better ride) and less frame clearance. The Ardennes will probably have the same problem or maybe even a little worse.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

I'd like to bring this thread back because Im interested in seeing if any currently uses the Ardennes/Belgium Plus on their Domane.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

lawndart said:


> I'd like to bring this thread back because Im interested in seeing if any currently uses the Ardennes/Belgium Plus on their Domane.


I just bought a pair of Ardennes Plus CL wheels. They seem to be a great fit on my Domane 6.2. I'm using Michelin Pro 4's 25mm wide tires wich measures 29mm across mounted on the Ardenns rims and leave me only 2mm to 3mm space between the top of the tire and the bottom of my Sram Red brakes.

I have only put about 150 miles on the sense installing them. Compared to my Bontrager RXL wheels they are a good bit stiffer and I can run them with a little lower air pressure.


----------



## lawndart (Oct 4, 2004)

Merckx Ti said:


> I just bought a pair of Ardennes Plus CL wheels. They seem to be a great fit on my Domane 6.2. I'm using Michelin Pro 4's 25mm wide tires wich measures 29mm across mounted on the Ardenns rims and leave me only 2mm to 3mm space between the top of the tire and the bottom of my Sram Red brakes.
> 
> I have only put about 150 miles on the sense installing them. Compared to my Bontrager RXL wheels they are a good bit stiffer and I can run them with a little lower air pressure.



Hows the side clearance with the 25mm tires? Could you use 23's on the Plus rims or should you stick with 25mm tires since the rim is 25mm? Im torn between the 23mm and the 25mm Plus rims for my new wheel build.


----------



## Merckx Ti (Mar 8, 2008)

lawndart said:


> Hows the side clearance with the 25mm tires? Could you use 23's on the Plus rims or should you stick with 25mm tires since the rim is 25mm? Im torn between the 23mm and the 25mm Plus rims for my new wheel build.


Tire side clearance is fine. You can I'm sure run 23mm or 25mm tires, it would be your preference. The width of ether one will change based on which brand of tire you use. I use Michelin which are known to be on the wide side. Last year I tried Continental Grand Prix 4000S tires and they measured 3mm narrower than the Michelins on the same rim. So the tire brand will make a big difference.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

lawndart said:


> Hows the side clearance with the 25mm tires? Could you use 23's on the Plus rims or should you stick with 25mm tires since the rim is 25mm? Im torn between the 23mm and the 25mm Plus rims for my new wheel build.


With 25mm rims, take whatever the size rating is printed on the tire and go one notch up for an IRL estimate.

23mm tires become 25s on the new wide-format rims for example.


----------

